

Embedly(YC W10) Allows you to Embed Any Url in Wordpress Posts - arthurgibson
http://blog.embed.ly/harry-potter-and-the-embedly-wordpress-plugin

======
jfruh
I can already embed URLs in WordPress posts with a magical technology called
"hyperlinks."

~~~
MichaelApproved
That's a "link" not embedded content. It's the difference between linking to
youtube page and actually having the video in your post.

------
RexM
This provides one of the biggest reasons I was considering using posterous,
although I did 0 research to see if WordPress already had a plugin like this.

------
ghurlman
How is this differentiated from any of the myriad plugins that already do this
same sort of thing?

